# Training Tips From Chen Xiaowang



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2011)

> *Yu Bei Shi: Preparatory Posture*
> 
> From Chen Xiao-Wang's Chen Style Taijiquan: Family Transmission. Translation by David Ho
> 
> ...



The above is from here


----------



## marlon (Feb 27, 2011)

great stuff!!  more please


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2011)

marlon said:


> great stuff!! more please


 
2 books to look for

1) Chen style Taijiquan (old frame first form) Sword and Broadsword
Chen Zhenglei

2) Chen Style Taijiquan 
Feng Zhiquang, Chen Xiaowang


----------



## East Winds (Feb 28, 2011)

_*"The requirements listed above applies not just to this posture but also to every movement throughout the routine".

*_Yes, many of us forget that these rules also apply to the transitions between postures!!!!!Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2011)

East Winds said:


> _*"The requirements listed above applies not just to this posture but also to every movement throughout the routine".*_
> 
> Yes, many of us forget that these rules also apply to the transitions between postures!!!!!Very best wishes


 
I see that a lot in Taijiquan these days. I tell a lot of people that the posture begins at point A and ends at point Z. Meaning that they not only need to get A and Z corect but every single letter in between.


----------



## marlon (Mar 2, 2011)

training has so many levels to it. I am treating myself like I would treat any beginner in my school:  with patience.  My legs kill and my shoulders keep rising and I accept how little I know. Step by step i will get there.  Thank you for all the tips you share and any that you will share in the future

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

